# General > Pets Corner >  dog with cancer

## purplelady

have just found out my poor dog has cancer and nothing can be done was hopeing that someone maybe able to recomend anything to help her. the vet has given her anti biotics as the lump is a wee bit weepy hoping this will do nthe trick x she is happy and eating well just now she is an old lady at 14 am so worried about her could do with some positive thoughts x

----------


## Liz

Aw hun I am so very sorry!  :Frown: 

As you probably know I am a great fan of complementary therapy. I know a really great homeopath whose email I could give you the address of if you pm me.
For the 'weeping' I'd really recommend Colloidal Silver which has antibiotic properities amongst others. I could give you some.  :Smile: 

Also a really good multivitamin would help boost her immune system. Have a look at PetPlus.  

Glad your lovely lady is okay in herself and hope she stays this way for a very, very long time.

I will remember her in my prayers. xx

----------


## purplelady

thanks liz have pm you and anything you cud offer wud be great thank you so much xxxxx

----------


## purplelady

hi liz when cud i pick that stuff up cud do it tomorrow afternoon if that is any good xxxxxx

----------


## Jenni

Hi there
So very sorry to hear about your poor beloved dog.  I can't imagine how I would cope with such news if it were my wee Rosie who had cancer.  I hope your dog remains well for as long as possible and I am sure she has had a great life with you and has been truly loved during her 14 years.

Regards, Jenni x

----------


## scottyjock

What type of cancer has your wee dog been diagnosed with Purplelady?
Whereabouts is the lump you talk about and what other symptoms does your girl have?

----------


## cherokee

Awwwwww, Purplelady, my heart goes out to you and your family !

I'm sure though, as already said by Jenni, that she has had a wonderful life with you and has been very well loved.

Liz is a lovely and extremely helpful lady and I'm sure whatever complementary medicine she advises will make a difference to your lovely "bairn".

Thinking of you and I pray that you both have a long and happy time left together.

----------


## purplelady

she mamanery cancer not sure bout spelling sooz took her to vets a fews yrs ago with a small lump vet said it was just a fatty lump nothing to worry about x the main problem is she has like a fluidly lump which has now burst it is actually stopping it getting infected and stop her licking it when it does start to heal think i may have to get her a collar x but on the up side she is really picking up wud say 99% back to normal today and eating like you wud not belevie lol x

----------


## scottyjock

> she mamanery cancer not sure bout spelling sooz took her to vets a fews yrs ago with a small lump vet said it was just a fatty lump nothing to worry about x the main problem is she has like a fluidly lump which has now burst it is actually stopping it getting infected and stop her licking it when it does start to heal think i may have to get her a collar x but on the up side she is really picking up wud say 99% back to normal today and eating like you wud not belevie lol x


A mammary tumour? Has your vet talked about removal of the tumour or have you decided against surgery? Has the vet done a biopsy on the lump and sent it off for analysis?

The anitbiotics will certainly make her feel a little better, but like you say it is hard to stop them licking at it and making things worse. If you have decided against surgery, then occasional courses of antibiotics will keep infection under control but, as you know, they are not a cure, so in true cases of mammary tumours your lump will always be there.

There are 2 types of mammary tumour malignant and benign, the benign tumours are harmless and don't spread and are very slow growing, malignant, as we know, is the aggressive type of neoplasia that does spread (metastasise). You can also get mammary cysts, that pop up, burst, get better, then refill.

----------


## Leanne

I'm really sorry to hear about your dog. One thing to remember is that chemotherapy for dogs doesn't affect them in the same way it does for humans - they don't get the sickness and hairloss that humans get which is good - chemotherapy could really keep the cancer under control. Are you insured?

----------


## purplelady

> A mammary tumour? Has your vet talked about removal of the tumour or have you decided against surgery? Has the vet done a biopsy on the lump and sent it off for analysis?
> 
> The anitbiotics will certainly make her feel a little better, but like you say it is hard to stop them licking at it and making things worse. If you have decided against surgery, then occasional courses of antibiotics will keep infection under control but, as you know, they are not a cure, so in true cases of mammary tumours your lump will always be there.
> 
> There are 2 types of mammary tumour malignant and benign, the benign tumours are harmless and don't spread and are very slow growing, malignant, as we know, is the aggressive type of neoplasia that does spread (metastasise). You can also get mammary cysts, that pop up, burst, get better, then refill.


she had a small lump three yrs ago but vet said it was a fatty lump they have not offer any kind of biopsy which i do not understand i know she is 14 but still has pently of life in her yet x

----------


## scottyjock

Well you can take your wee girl back and ask for a biopsy or at least further investigation into what can be done for her. If she is a spritely 14 year old (i know my 13 year old wee girl is still walking regularly with me on my expeditions) then there is no reason not to at least look into it further.
You make sure you fully understand why things have and have not been done, that is your right as a client.
You are your wee dogs spokesperson.

----------


## purplelady

it is a mamerory lump she has had no test just the lump that the vet says is cancer purely because of her age she is 14 she also had a cyst which has now brust as for other symtoms nothing she is eating and drinking well has energy well a fair bit for her age and has not lost weight infact is probably other weight lol vets said because of her age nothing cud be done x

----------


## purplelady

true i am seeing how things go for now do not want to put her though anymore distress funny thing is before all this happened on monday her back legs used to shake when she was standing on them but now it has stopped which i found very strange x

----------


## Wanted

Sorry to hear about your dog , i had 2 Rottwieler bitches , that both got cancer one was put to sleep in august last year and the other in april, they were sisters and 9 years old , your vet will no doubt be giving the treatment required , unfortunately it is only a matter of time before ONLY YOU  can decide when it is more kind to put it to sleep to end its silent suffering, one of my dogs was okay one day then in the time of just one day she was like a new born baby trying to walk , her coordination just went , it was very sad , unlike humans, these animals never complain or moan and take everything that is dished out to them  in their paths, hope her suffering is minimal.

----------


## Robinwood

Hope to see the updates from your side on your dog ! After reading your post am bit scared about your doggie .... Regular updates of your dog would be greatly appreciated !

----------


## mirandarainbow

I'm feeling for you, when my dog was diagnosed as having cancer ( she was only 10 and seemed fit and ok), I was devastated. Vet put her on steroids but she became incontinent, which really distressed her. I would just recommend making some really fantastic memories together, taking lots of photos, getting her out to her favourite places, feeding her with what she likes best and cuddling her at every opportunity.

----------


## purplelady

just an update on holly she is doing really well just now happy and active so keeping everything crossed she carry on like this for a long time yet but she is nearly 15 so who knows xxxxxxxx

----------


## mirandarainbow

Very glad to hear it! (: xxx

----------


## purplelady

spoke to soon i lost holly today the cancer had spread and she fell ill again could not see her suffer anymore she was in real pain snapping if she was touched was not like her , all i can say if you find a lump on your pet insist the vet does tests because 3 yrs ago was told it was a fatty lump xxxx

----------


## Gronnuck

To have loved and then said farewell is better than to have never loved at all.
For all of the times that you stooped and touched my head, fed me my favourite treat and
returned the love that I so unconditionally gave to you.
For the care that you gave to me so unselfishly.
For all of these things I am grateful and thankful.
I ask that you grieve not for the loss but rejoice in the fact that we lived, loved and touched each other's lives.
My life was fuller because you were there, not as owner, but as my friend.
Today, I am as I was in my youth.
The grass is always green, butterflies flit among the flowers and the sun shines gently down upon all of God's creatures.
I can run, jump and play and do all of the things that I did in my youth.
There is no sickness, no aching joints and no regrets and no aging.
We await the arrival of our lifelong companions and know that togetherness is forever.
You live in our hearts as we do in yours.
Companions such as you are very rare and unique.
Don't hold the love that you have within yourself.
Give it to another like me and then I will live forever.
For love never really dies, and you are loved and missed as surely as we are.

Your pet in heaven.

----------


## Sarah

Sorry for your loss of Holly, it sounds like she had a good long life though.

----------

